

Why YouTube search results are so low-quality? isnt Goolge anymore good at that? - eridal
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=the%20simpsons%20crime%20scene

======
FroshKiller
These are not low-quality results. The trial of O.J. Simpson was the most
publicized murder trial of the 20th century. When you search for "the simpsons
crime scene," you should not be surprised to get videos related to the scene
of the crime for which O.J. Simpson stood trial.

I'd go even further and say that "The Simpsons" has been on the air for over
25 years, and that if the O.J. Simpson trial had never happened, "the simpsons
crime scene" would still have been simply not a good enough query to find what
you wanted.

